# Hi people



## bowtech*boy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey i shoot compound 
Bow:Bowtech Admiral
Arrows:eastonACG,Easton ACE and Easton Fatboys
Rest:Trophy Taker Spring Steel 
Release aids: Carter Chocolate lite and Carter Revolution
Sight:Shibuya Ultimate Carbon
Scope:Sureloc Black Eagle
Hope to talk soon
Bowtech*boy


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Hows it going. :welcomesign::welcomesign:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

hi :smile: :wave:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome to ATolarbear:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sup

Sounds like a good target setup


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

s4 shooter said:


> welcome to ATolarbear:


Random Polar Bear?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome, if you have any questions please pm one of us and we'll be sure to answer your question to the best of our ability.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome bud!


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

welcome


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome great to have you!


----------



## bowtech*boy (Sep 14, 2010)

thnx for the welcomes :flame:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Welcome, if you have any questions please pm one of us and we'll be sure to answer your question to the best of our ability.


yes as you can see archers helping archers


----------

